# A Review of peachds.com



## Xenon Hacks (Apr 4, 2015)

Hi gbatemp before I get started I just wanna say im going to try as hard as I can to not sound like an advertisement or some guy that got paid off to make a positive review.

2 months ago I tried making a purchase on nds-card.com but never got my item and my refund was held for another 15 days afterwards but in the end I did get my refund of 80 USD.

I decided to try a new site peachds since they are based in the US (California) and don't want to order from out of country like my last attempt, but all the sites on gateways reseller page did not accept paypal or mastercard.
Luckily for me peachds accepts payments for verified paypal accounts, the shipping service is usps first-class mail
but I contacted them on there site requesting to pay for 2 day priority mail and they said that was fine. from what I see they have the cheapest price for gateway cards and fastest shipping service since you can pay for what you want (they only use usps) and of course includes tracking and insurance, my total for the purchase was 67.99 with 2 day priority mail *stateside!*

Heres some pictures to show my new Gateway card 



Spoiler


----------



## azublazer (Apr 5, 2015)

Purchased from them because of your post in my thread. Quick fast payment and they shipped the item to me on a Saturday. It should be here in a couple days. Couldn't be happier with the service. I'll be posting a review when I receive mine as well.


----------



## scottsan (Jun 23, 2015)

Ordered from them in the past, their service is pretty fast.  USPS is a little slow though, wish they had Amazon 2-day shipping =P


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jun 23, 2015)

scottsan said:


> Ordered from them in the past, their service is pretty fast.  USPS is a little slow though, wish they had Amazon 2-day shipping =P


you can pay for 2 day priority for like 5 dollars.


----------



## melliu30 (Dec 12, 2015)

Yep, you can just email them beforehand and they'll give you priority mail for $2-3 more.  Hoping to get my Sky3DS+ before Christmas


----------



## MisterDragon2012 (Jan 1, 2016)

Kind of regretting going with oz3ds.net they seem to be very hard to contact.

Wish I went with peachds instead.


----------



## mchew (Jan 18, 2016)

Ugh they don't sell the Gateway anymore.


----------

